# Has anyone used Dreamtemplate.com?



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I am looking to start up an e-commerce website. Has anyone used Dreamtemplate.com?

Cheryl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I don't really see any shopping cart templates there. 

Have you decided on a cart yet?


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

no. I haven't chosen a cart. I guess just starting out, I should get a site that has it all, site templates and carts.

Cheryl


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Well, your first step is to decide on a cart. Not all templates go with all carts. For example, if you decide to go with zencart, then you would look for templates specifically designed for zencart.

You could also decide to go with a hosted service like bigcartel, yahoo, etc. where they host, provide the cart and provide you with a choice of templates to use. This entails a monthly fee whereas using or buying your own cart does not.


----------



## cherrus (Nov 2, 2007)

I've seen Big Cartel mentioned a lot. I will go back and look at all the threads about hosted services.

Cheryl


----------

